# Horus Heresy Spoiler-Free reading order



## Death Nikorps (Nov 3, 2013)

After years of waiting and lots of work, the Black Librarium team is proud to finally release the HORUS HERESY SPOILER-FREE READING ORDER V3.0

It's not a chronological order but a spoiler free one.
With this flowchart you will be able to read basing on different data:
1) Spoilers links (primary intent of this flowchart)
2) Based on the factions you want to read about (Factions colours)
3) Based on the conflict zone where the story happens (Conflicts Zone storylines)
4) If you don't mind spoilers, only read the very essential and major events of the Horus Heresy (Ribbons - Black Librarium opinion)

English Flowchart: Horus-Heresy-Spoiler-Free-Reading-Order-V3-0-VO-nomessage

French Flowchart: Graphique-Ordre-de-Lecture-H-r-sie-d-Horus-Black-Librarium-V3-0-VF-no-message

This Flowchart includes every main series novel, short story, ebook, novella and audiobook published at this date and every Siege of Terra novel and novella. For Primarchs and Characters series only the most relevant to the Horus Heresy.

We tried our best to include every connection but some very minor ones between short stories are not included because it's not doable, we had to make choices. Same for Factions colours, we tried to respect them as much as possible but with that many Factions we prioritized readability and contrast with black/white text.

We hope you will have as much fun using it than we spent time doing it. If you have any suggestions, the best place to express them is either our twitter account: https://twitter.com/blacklibrarium
or by e-mail at: [email protected]

We would particularly like to thank:

BlackLibrary writers and staff that made this series happen. https://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Main_Page
Tymell's Heresy
BakaDesign - design, UX and code


----------

